# Exploring Heaven..... :(



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I know this section is for bettas, but I would like to honor my mystery snail, Blackberry. He was more than just a snail to me. I loved him so much. He would test out all the food I prepared for him, and stayed content even though he has gone through 3 tanks in his life time. From less than a gallon to 10gallons. He was always exploring, he even made it into the filter once, but I saved him. I feel horrible because I'm scared it was me that killed him!  But to you Blackberry, I'm sorry. I love you. Thanks for all the great memories. I will never find another mystery snail with as much of a personality and character as you. I even think your betta tank mate is missing you. She has been with you ever since you guys have been with me. Anyways, I hope you are having fun exploring heaven.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Blackberry.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

R.I.P Blackberry, I'm sure he was a wonderful snail


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Awwww! R.I.P blackberry


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

Man you almost made me cry rip Blackberry.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww, Im sorry riese98! I was just really sad when I wrote this, so ya know, some sad stuff came out I guess...I'm feeling better now.


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

good, i hate when pets die.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Blackberry. I didn't think snails had much personality, but then again, I didn't think fish did either, until I got my first betta. lol Now I know better. Backberry sounds like he was quite a little character. RIP Blackberry. You were a very special snail.


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

naws rip to Blackberry, im sure hes thinking of you and his yank mate in snaily heaven


----------



## money1070 (Jun 19, 2011)

im sure they both had a good life


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rip


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is almost a month old. Please don't post on old threads.


----------

